# How to teach my dog to not bark on walks



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, there have been some developments with Nightingale. Good I think, but without making this post too long, I'll skip to what I wanted to ask. When I take her on a walk, she gets so excited and crazy, like a Tasmanian devil running around in circles and barking. In the house, this isn't a big deal but when I open the front door to take her out, she is barking at the top of her lungs and whining like crazy out of pure excitement. This last for about two minutes until we get into our walking routine. Then she is busy u sniffing everything and pretty much, walks okay. And is calmed down I might add. 

So far, it doesn't really bother me she barks like banshee, I think she is cute and funny, and crazy, BUT for the sake of my neighbor's sanity, how can I get her to calm down and not bark? I don't think treats would work on her in this state. She is so wound up the only thing she cares about is barking as loud as possible and pulling! Once she settles down she stops trying to pull...well not much anyway. 

Also, I have not corrected her on the barking when going for a walk yet, because I did t want to train her wrong. Thought I would come here and ask first.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

put a prong collar on her. snap it whenever she barks or pulls. soon she'll be walking next to you in a perfect heel well behaved.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

also don't ever take her out if she's excited. she has to sit and be calm even after you open the door.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I've had this problem with mine just to go out in the backyard for the morning pee. She's crazy out of her head thinking that this might be the morning she catches the squirrel.

I finally found a couple of things that work. 1. Squeek toy in my hand. Has to be "squeeked" the second before the door the door opens and keep squeeking it until she is well away from the door. She hasn't "bolted" yet. She will stop and it breaks her "squirrel" focus to "squeek ball" focus.

The second thing that works - and it's the one I use now - a small dog cracker - I have to place it right in front of her nose because she's so waiting for that crack in the door to open. When she tries to take it I open the door and throw it to the bottom of the steps. She is now focused on it and has to chase it a couple of feet to get it. By the time she eats it (like 2 seconds) the bolting need is gone - she's suddenly not in the bolting position waiting for that door to open. 

I think this is a key for all sorts of training when you just need to break a cycle of behavior that is bad when they are so intensly focused on the bad that they can't even hear you. I don't like treat training but as a tool for this type of problem, I haven't found anything better yet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"Then she is busy u sniffing everything and pretty much, walks okay"

get the dog connected to YOU. 

join an obedience class to get some basic obedience and control in a group of other people with their dogs .

"When I take her on a walk, she gets so excited and crazy, like a Tasmanian devil running around in circles and barking. In the house, this isn't a big deal " "So far, it doesn't really bother me she barks like banshee, I think she is cute and funny, and crazy"

zero attention from you when she is in this state . Not cute. Not funny . Okay I'll buy crazy. But as long as this is what you think you will be inconsistent in your attempting to stop this , which just winds the dog up more and prolongs this . You are teaching the dog that her displays of her frustration can push your buttons. Who's in charge?

Stonevintage "I think this is a key for all sorts of training when you just need to break a cycle of behavior that is bad when they are so intensly focused on the bad that they can't even hear you"

"When she tries to take it I open the door and throw it to the bottom of the steps. She is now focused on it and has to chase it a couple of feet to get it. By the time she eats it (like 2 seconds) the bolting need is gone - she's suddenly not in the bolting position waiting for that door to open. "

your squeeking at the door and the other method (above)
need to be replaced with manners and solid obedience .

Just because the door opens doesn't mean that the dog exits. Teach the dog a WAIT . Teach the dog that the door can open without the dog out , or in . Take the dog to the door with a tab lead on her . Make her sit . Open the door , be prepared to give her one firm , fair , correction , back in place . Calm . Quiet praise for her calm state . Keep going . End with the dog not going out. 
Go out 10 minutes later -- but repeat the new manners that you expect from now on. Keep doing this till you have proofed the dog , and can open the door wide and the dog still does not cross that threshold. Same goes for opening a crate door , a car door.

Same advice to Nightingale . No more whirling dervish routine. Stop that nonsense. Slip or prong -- short tab lead on her . She starts that crazy and you let her know that is not going to be productive behaviour. 

Scarfish has it right !


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Stonevintage "I think this is a key for all sorts of training when you just need to break a cycle of behavior that is bad when they are so intensly focused on the bad that they can't even hear you"
> 
> "When she tries to take it I open the door and throw it to the bottom of the steps. She is now focused on it and has to chase it a couple of feet to get it. By the time she eats it (like 2 seconds) the bolting need is gone - she's suddenly not in the bolting position waiting for that door to open. "
> 
> ...


That's the first thing I tried. After 3 weeks, the problem was becoming more instead of less intense as was her prey drive in general. She would sit after I physically made her sit and stayed blocking the door. Didn't matter how long she sat 5 minutes, she still bolted the minute I released her. Then I had her out each time with the prong and leash for two weeks. Just to get her out the door and around the corner, then I could release her and she'd be fine. Then for 2 weeks I tried the reg flat collar and long line. She was ok the first couple of days then just layed down in the backyard and won't budge, fights the collar. I've been working at this for over 10 weeks, she never did it before then. The treat I am using to break the focus on prey.

My next step will be to give it to her in the house when she is in a sit - but I don't want to do that yet because I don't think just a couple of days of breaking this habit is enough. Hopefully, a few more days of this and then I can get the sit routine before she goes out. I think the difference here is I'm battling prey drive, not just excitement to go for a walk.....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

This behavior is associated with the back door and squirrels only. Every day I come or go thru the front door, unload groceries etc. She never steps beyond the threshold. Except for once about 3 weeks ago. Apparently, she spotted a stray cat at the base of one of our bushes. By the time I turned around she caught it half way up the fence and got a piece of him. But, things are back to normal - she's not bolting out the front door.


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

I think I am missing something, I got so caught up reading your message to stone vintage that I'm not really sure what your answer was to me? So you are saying a prong collar will help? Is that it? Or is there something else I am missing? 

And for the prong collar, how will that help when she is super excited? Is it helpful because as she pulls she will self correct? 

Thank you!


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

I just read through your post again carmspack, yes, pretty much, nightingale is not focused on me or on spouse. The only time she is interested in U.S. Is for food, going out for a walk (before we go walking while we get ready and put on our shoes) and for her toy. Other than that, she could care less about us and has no loyalty that I have seen or has not bonded with us. 

These were the biggest issues we were having with her. We weren't sure if it was a personality problem or if it can be helped with training? It seems that this issue also manifests itself when we go for walks and as you pointed out, she is not aware of me at all because I'm not in charge? This is one of the other issues I wanted to fix is her being loyal to us and respecting us.

So far, I do everything for her, make her sit for food, make sure I go out the door first, little things like that. But maybe I am missing something, or have. Not done well at guiding her or training her?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

stoneV don't have the dog sitting in the door -- have the dog sit well back of the doorway , make a line that can't be crossed unless invited .

I had to do training like this for a person that had late stages of Lou Gehrig's ALS. The dog would wait at the door , go out when asked, could be stopped with one paw over , and she backed up , or be asked to do an immediate U turn , and she would wait until asked to go out and to come in. 
It is training. It is about willingness and respect .

This female of mine was Salem, sister to my Kilo and Linda's female Katiana.


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry, I am not really understanding other than I see training? But what specifically? What do you mean, how do I train her to not bark, what do I do? It seems like you gave a story about a dog in your life, and also spoke to stone vintage but I'm not really seeing a message in there for me since it is my thread, other than training? Can we be more specific? I'm a newbie and came her hoping for support and help. Any specific tips directed at me would help greatly! I am eager to learn and to have things work with my nightingale, and I a, sure my neighbors would appreciate the no barking very much!

Also, you said respect and willingness, how do I get her to respect me? I already have done everything for her to show her I care, but how do I get her to feel the same way? Or to show it by her behavior?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

NightingaleGSD said:


> Hi everyone, there have been some developments with Nightingale. Good I think, but without making this post too long, I'll skip to what I wanted to ask. When I take her on a walk, she gets so excited and crazy, like a Tasmanian devil running around in circles and barking. In the house, this isn't a big deal but when I open the front door to take her out, she is barking at the top of her lungs and whining like crazy out of pure excitement. This last for about two minutes until we get into our walking routine. Then she is busy u sniffing everything and pretty much, walks okay. And is calmed down I might add.
> 
> So far, it doesn't really bother me she barks like banshee, I think she is cute and funny, and crazy, BUT for the sake of my neighbor's sanity, how can I get her to calm down and not bark? I don't think treats would work on her in this state. She is so wound up the only thing she cares about is barking as loud as possible and pulling! Once she settles down she stops trying to pull...well not much anyway.
> 
> Also, I have not corrected her on the barking when going for a walk yet, because I did t want to train her wrong. Thought I would come here and ask first.


Hi Nightingale. My pup was doing all that craziness at 4 and 5 months. Tasmanian Devil? OMG! I finally had a consult with a trainer who recommended the H Sprenger prong collar and basic obedience classes.

Right after the consult he fitted my pup for the prong collar and then he gave me a demo on how it works and how and when to use it.
WOW!! what a huge difference it makes on walks and in training.

Obedience classes are so much fun. It's a nice way to socialize your dog with other dogs and people in a supervised and safe place.
And, you and your pup will feel so much more confident on walks with a little training behind you.

Before the class ended on our first day of training we all worked on walking our dogs past one another. The dogs were expected to ignore the other dogs and their handlers. Almost all of the dogs were able to do that exercise with no problem. We practiced that during all the classes.

And as far as bonding with your dog? You can't help but to bond with your dog during class. She will look to you for leadership and direction during training. Plus some of what you will be doing in basic obedience is a lot of name recognition which means you will put her in a sit and find ways to get her to look up at you and hold your eyes...even if it's for one second. 
It takes a lot of practice but you will get good at it. Eye contact between you and your dog is Very important.

I've had a lot of dogs but Finn is my first puppy. I don't know what I would do without my trainer, his staff and the classes. oops. and this forum.
And it's something that you, your spouse and dog can do as a family.

My 12 year old granddaughter goes to class with me and Finn.
We all have a good time.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

NightingaleGSD said:


> Sorry, I am not really understanding other than I see training? But what specifically? What do you mean, how do I train her to not bark, what do I do? It seems like you gave a story about a dog in your life, and also spoke to stone vintage but I'm not really seeing a message in there for me since it is my thread, other than training? Can we be more specific? I'm a newbie and came her hoping for support and help. Any specific tips directed at me would help greatly! I am eager to learn and to have things work with my nightingale, and I a, sure my neighbors would appreciate the no barking very much!
> 
> Also, you said respect and willingness, how do I get her to respect me? I already have done everything for her to show her I care, but how do I get her to feel the same way? Or to show it by her behavior?


Sorry, I did not mean to distract your post. I posted what is working for me. Apparently, someone didn't like that but didn't know all the other methods I have tried. I got the same thing you did out of it. Just train and get respect......


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I need to inquire agout getting her and myself into a training class!


----------

